# 11speed SLX XT XTR weight vs cost



## LinkyPinky87 (Aug 19, 2015)

Has anyone got clear cut info of the weights and costs of each component from each level? As usually each site or review page will have different weights.

I understand info for SLX has just been released..


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

LinkyPinky87 said:


> Has anyone got clear cut info of the weights and costs of each component from each level? As usually each site or review page will have different weights.
> 
> I understand info for SLX has just been released..


Just weighed my new XTR 1 x 11 kit...

XTR 11-40 cassette: 331g
XTR right hand 11 speed shifter: 100g
XTR rear derailleur medium cage: 221g
Shimano HG901 11 speed chain cut to length: 244g

Price? Got it all on sale at Jenson and Chain Reaction.


----------



## csteven71 (Jan 15, 2009)

A friend sent me these as he installed his drivetrain. XTR GS RD, XT 11-42 Cassette, XTR Shifter, XT 32 Chainring, 105 Chain.

I'm about to purchase a Shimano 1x11 setup myself. I'll probably go all XT because I'm cheap, which makes me a bad weight weenie. But it's still a 250g loss from my existing setup.


----------



## Chippertheripper (Sep 10, 2014)

I was about to post a: be sensible reply, but then I realized this thread was in the weight weenies forum.
I don't know where to go with this one, but my wallet went with 11spd xt on 1 bike, Gx 11spd on the other. What I'm about to say will enrage some, so read on with caution...
I like the Gx stuff better. The shifter does feel "cheap", but it has a better feel when shifting.


----------



## Aglo (Dec 16, 2014)

I can't find any informations about x11 SLX.
Can someone post a link?
Thx.


----------



## LinkyPinky87 (Aug 19, 2015)

Shimano SLX 11spd MTB drivetrain: details, spec and pricing - BikeRadar

If you don't like bike radar, there is plenty of pre-views on many popular sites.
Flow, Enduro Mag, pink bike, MTBR... all of em.
Also have info on the new XT Di2 stuff.

Personally I'm not a fan of Sram shifting tbh.

I've already got XT 11speed setup on my bike, but considering upgrades/replacements once things wear out or get broken.
But also trying to help a mate out with a future build.

Just trying to work out if its worth the extra spend..

Thanks for the replies so far, however, its hard to compare weights and prices unless they are all from the same source. (Harder yet seeing as SLX isn't out yet)


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

Probably comparable gaps to their 10spd equivalents...


----------



## ssrmr2 (Jun 22, 2007)

I have it somewhere the Xt 11/42 cassette is 400ish grams


----------



## Ryandurepo (Nov 29, 2012)

I went with XTR trigger and M9000 rear mech with an XX1 cassette. The XX1 cassette was 317 grams WITH the xd driver installed and the XTR was 380 WITH the freehub installed. So if you are looking for ultimate lightness go with a XX1 cassette and retain shimano shifting beauty. Its amazing.


----------



## So Cal RX (Oct 1, 2005)

I actually thought a lot about the cost vs performance and weight equation and ended up with a cheaper version of what Ryandurepo did. I went XTR shifter, XT derailleur, and X1 cassette. Very happy with this combo so far.


----------

